# mean anything?



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

So kinda weird question but maybe some of the ladies here can help me out. So about a month ago my wife and i went to a wedding for a family member of hers, and during the reception i noticed my wifes cousin and i were talking to someone we hadn't seen in awhile and i noticed that every few seconds or so she would move her eyes and look at me and i was kinda doing the same cuz shes gorgeous, but thats how i noticed. I wouldn't usually think anything of it but in the past shes made comments about wanting me to dance or asking if i workout and kinda poking at my chest a little and saying that i never talk to her. Shes not single either, and she seems to do these things when she has had a drink or two, but its kinda got me wondering if shes kinda into me? What do you think?


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

herandhim said:


> its kinda got me wondering if shes kinda into me? What do you think?



You're enjoying it? 

Why are you wondering if she's into you since you're married?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It means nothing. She, like all people, look at those they are talking to and/or are in a group that they are talking about. 

Plus, you are married. It does not matter.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

herandhim said:


> So kinda weird question but maybe some of the ladies here can help me out. So about a month ago my wife and i went to a wedding for a family member of hers, and during the reception i noticed my wifes cousin and i were talking to someone we hadn't seen in awhile and i noticed that every few seconds or so she would move her eyes and look at me and i was kinda doing the same cuz shes gorgeous, but thats how i noticed. I wouldn't usually think anything of it but in the past shes made comments about wanting me to dance or asking if i workout and kinda poking at my chest a little and saying that i never talk to her. Shes not single either, and she seems to do these things when she has had a drink or two, but its kinda got me wondering if shes kinda into me? What do you think?



Been in a similar situation at a work party years ago.

A very hot much younger woman was into me. Looking at me all the time, giving me the tongue, pulled me by my tie to get a drink, wanted to dance and later on.....party with me. I quietly turned her down so as not to embarrass her. Her response was, my wife doesn't have to know!!! I left the party afterwards when the real party started and she was looking for me.......I am married by the way.


She is checking you out and probing to see your reactions.

She knows she is hot.

Woman want what they can't have.

After having a few drinks, the alcohol breaks the ice and her true self comes out.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I think you're kinda an azz for even posting this question here when you're married.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

CuddleBug said:


> Woman want what they can't have.


Not me!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Not me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Then hats off to you.:grin2:


But my life experiences have shown me that most woman want what they can't have and don't want as much what they can have.

It is true.

Too many stories of this on TAM and what my friends and myself have experienced.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

CuddleBug said:


> Then hats off to you.:grin2:
> 
> 
> But my life experiences have shown me that most woman want what they can't have and don't want as much what they can have.
> ...


I am sure that there are some women like that. But most women? Nope. 

What you seen a lot of on here are men whose wives have cheated. The women who cheat are about 15% of women. That is hardly all women.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

A few women here or there on TAM is not the majority or even close to it.

I know of many friends who have experienced and told me the same thing. Most women want what they can't have because its forbidden fruit and a challenge.

Have a few drinks, get a bit drunk, and who knows?

Many of the guys tell me when they go to bars wearing their weddings rings, the ladies notice and hit on them more than if they didn't wear their wedding rings or were single.

Its the challenge and forbidden fruit thing.

A woman meets a guy that in a relationship or married, know this, and tries harder. If she meets a single guy, he's just another single guy.

I've seen this play out so many times.

Now Mrs.CuddleBug isn't like that, but most of her friends are like that. But they are more into partying were as Mrs.CuddleBug is not.


Going back to the original poster, what he experienced is correct and what I also experienced.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

CuddleBug said:


> A few women here or there on TAM is not the majority or even close to it.
> 
> I know of many friends who have experienced and told me the same thing. Most women want what they can't have because its forbidden fruit and a challenge.
> 
> ...


You and your friends also do not know all, or even most, women. 

I know a lot more women than the women on TAM. And no they are not like that.

The only women I know who are like that are low class women trolling for sugar daddies.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

elegirl said:


> you and your friends also do not know all, or even most, women.
> 
> I know a lot more women than the women on tam. And no they are not like that.
> 
> The only women i know who are like that are low class women trolling for sugar daddies.


amen sister!!


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Does this woman know that you write like a teenager, use run-on sentences, and you don't even capitalize your I's? Maybe she is immature too?

Plus, you're married. Who cares if someone is looking at you.


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> A few women here or there on TAM is not the majority or even close to it.
> 
> I know of many friends who have experienced and told me the same thing. Most women want what they can't have because its forbidden fruit and a challenge.
> 
> ...


Your real world experience does not matter here on tam.

I agree with you on the forbidden fruit-challenge thing. But that will also not matter here on Tam.


----------

